# The Musicians of the World Symphonic Orchestra



## OSMMMWSO (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.musiciansoftheworld.ca/about.html

The Musicians of the World Symphonic Orchestra​
A world of musicians bringing a world of orchestral music to Montreal audiences…

The Musicians of the World Symphony Orchestra (MWSO) was founded in 2006 by conductor, Joseph Milo and his wife Lucy Ravinsky. This one of a kind orchestra was formed when it was discovered that a great pool of professional musicians, recently immigrated to Montreal, had no opportunity to make use of their valuable talent in their new home. The MWSO was created, not only to provide these new Canadians with the opportunity to engage in their main passion; making beautiful music in an orchestral setting, but to give them back the professional dignity they had enjoyed in their homelands and most especially, to share their wonderful talents with the music lovers of Montreal.

The MWSO is composed of 55 musicians: about 80% of its members are from 15 countries around the world, while the remaining 20% are natives of Montreal who successfully facilitated the integration of the newcomers. To date, the orchestra has entertained Montreal audiences with over 30 performances, including several benefit concerts as well as having produced several recordings. The orchestra has also been selected as the subject of four documentary films.

You can follow us on Facebook, Twitter and LinkedIn!

Sincerely
MWSO


----------

